# Who in the city has high quality fancy goldfish



## Niffarious (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm wondering if anyone has any recommendations for who in Vancouver (or surrounding area if accessible by transit) has well bred, high quality fancy goldfish in stock currently, or does on a regular basis. I'm mostly looking for demekins, butterfly tail goldish and ranchus, but I'd love to visit places with high end goldfish even if they don't have exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## Jing (Aug 30, 2011)

This probably doesn't help but I bought a ranchu at island pets Burnaby but it had a bad case of anchor worms and I had no idea until after I bought it. Guess that's why I got a 25% discount on it


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Saw some nice lionheads at Fraser including a really nice black one with a great head


----------



## Niffarious (Oct 2, 2011)

Fraser Aquarium? That sounds like something I'd love to have a look at, but I don't think I've ever seen that store open...


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Niffarious said:


> Fraser Aquarium? That sounds like something I'd love to have a look at, but I don't think I've ever seen that store open...


I think they open at noon but are open to 7 Monday to Friday for sure and not sure if it's 5 or 6 on weekends. If you are looking for nice fancy goldfish I would try there first and possibly North American Pets though when I was there last three weeks ago, she was really short on goldfish but that probably just meant she was expecting a new shipment.


----------



## Niffarious (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh good to know! I guess I usually wind up driving by before they open and after they close...hah. I will give them both a call. Thanks


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

North American Pets usually has really good ones, and I got some lovely ones from April when she had a shipment from China's Finest Goldfish, including a show quality blue oranda. Ask Diztrbd1 for his experience with Fraser Aquatics.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I stil have some. I have cathead, red cap, bubble eye, and a few others. High quality ranchu, oranda, telescope eye.
Have a look at my Facebook page. http://www.facebook.com/aprilsfish

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?g5l41p


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> I stil have some. I have cathead, red cap, bubble eye, and a few others. High quality ranchu, oranda, telescope eye.
> Have a look at my Facebook page. April's aquarium - Pet Services | Facebook
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?g5l41p


Opps, sorry April should have mentioned you too, I thought you only had your 'private collection' fish left until your next shipment


----------



## Niffarious (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm excited to go check them out on Saturday!


----------



## cypho (Apr 24, 2010)

apet in richmond has some real fancy ones, worth checking out.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

+1 as i recommend them too, they carry various types and sizes too.Did you try some of our sponsors here as well? i know a few specialize in bringing them in.Good luck with your search.



josephl said:


> I think they open at noon but are open to 7 Monday to Friday for sure and not sure if it's 5 or 6 on weekends. If you are looking for nice fancy goldfish I would try there first and possibly North American Pets though when I was there last three weeks ago, she was really short on goldfish but that probably just meant she was expecting a new shipment.


----------



## Niffarious (Oct 2, 2011)

I keep an eye for posts about goldfish, but rarely see any. Aside from April and those mentioned here, I don't know who can import nice ones - and they don't really seem to advertise it.


----------



## 604Myth (Apr 27, 2010)

where is "apet" located in Richmond?


----------



## lholley (Feb 19, 2012)

604Myth said:


> where is "apet" located in Richmond?


This is my question as well.. Just searched it up on google and came back with nothing :/


----------



## cypho (Apr 24, 2010)

they are located at 8151 LESLIE ROAD, he ships in his own goldfish.


----------



## Niffarious (Oct 2, 2011)

One day I need to do a goldfish trip around the lower mainland.

Also, I wound up getting my goldfish fix from April. (Thanks!)


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

In Victoria at West Coast Koi Farm. He has lot of nice high quality goldfish as butterfly , butterfly telescope ranchu, oranda, telescope eye etc .

My girlfriend bought two 3- 31/2" butterfly telescope and four 3-3 1/2 Runyki for $ 40.00


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

Pretty sure north american pets has shut down, you're talking about the kings way one right?


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

Pretty sure north american pets has shut down, you're talking about the kings way one right?


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Why North American shuts down? They have quality fishes in her stock. For me, the quality and pricey Goldfish are in Fraser Aquarium.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

@ Niffarious: I have some quality Ranchu now, so if you want to take a look, please PM me and we can set up time to meet on Saturday.


----------



## Niffarious (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes, but the last I checked they are still open. They have moved locations, though.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

They're still open, I think they just moved down the street a few months back. We were there 2-3 months ago.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Elle said:


> They're still open, I think they just moved down the street a few months back. We were there 2-3 months ago.


Agreed, I was there last weekend


----------



## james_tremblett (Mar 14, 2012)

North America Pets on kingsway has some amazing fancy goldfish, and huge selections, but be careful because although some are extremely well bred and healthy, others are riddled with sores and parasites that can infect your whole tank.


----------



## Niffarious (Oct 2, 2011)

James, I think that goes without saying for many pet stores. Dealing with any fish, and especially with investments in higher end ones, not quarantining new arrivals is foolhardy at best.


----------

